

White House Refuses To Comment On Petition To Investigate Chris Dodd - pwg
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/!/response/why-we-cant-comment

======
tres
Do you think the Whitehouse should start investigating people on the basis of
a petition?

Should the Whitehouse have anything to do with any investigation at all?

You imply that it should by this thread. As if the Whitehouse should be
manipulating the justice system to whatever your ends du jour are. It's a
conflict of interest that the Whitehouse should be involved in any
investigation.

Maybe you don't realize that. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt although
this thread smacks of half-baked bomb throwing and an implied guilt-by-
association more appropriate for redstate or dailykos.

~~~
gm
The DOJ reports to the WH, so yes, law enforcement actions can certainly be
initiated by the WH.

The three branches of gov't are the executive, legislative, and the judicial
branch. Law enforcement is under the executive, so it's entirely within the
right (and obligation even) of the presidency.

Maybe you're thinking of something like influencing judges, which certainly is
a no-no.

~~~
tres
I do understand the chain of command associated with the DOJ. What this
article implies as well as your response is that the Whitehouse should be
taking an active role in any matter of criminal investigation.

Because the DOJ falls under the executive branch to fulfill its duties,
doesn't mean that it's at the behest of the Whitehouse, nor should it. It's
very disconcerting that anyone would think it should be.

------
dpres
Here is a duplicate post that points to the slashdot story:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3537862>

------
trurl
Spineless.

~~~
_pius
The White House never comments substantively on ongoing DOJ investigations.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
It sounds like they never comment on anything that has to do with criminal
investigations. There is no implication that there is an active investigation.

